# Poll For Congregationalists (Sorry Presbyterians, Anglicans, Lutherans, & all others



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

Those of you who are congregationalists, especially those who are in the Conservative Congregational Christian Churchs (CCCC), is your form of government based on Scripture or pragmatism? If it is based on Scripture is it the absolute form of government for the church?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

You have forgotten to include a poll.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> You have forgotten to include a poll.



My thread shows a poll, but it appears as a duplicate thread.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > You have forgotten to include a poll.
> ...



There seems to be two threads for some reason. My comment was posted in the one without the poll, but has re-appeared here.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Sorry about that. This was my first attempt with a poll and I wasn't sure what would happen. I can always blame it on technology.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 15, 2008)

That's funny. I don't see our church's form of government on the poll


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 15, 2008)

How about Elder rule that is voted in by the congregation. And all Elders are equal in authority. 

I am going to have to brush up on my ecclesiology. I know that Heritage Baptist in Owensboro, Ky has three, maybe more, Elders that share the responsibilities of Teaching at various levels along with other responsibilities.

Think I will call down there and ask some questions for clarification. It is ARBCA if I am not mistaken. It is were Sam Waldron is now.

Oh yeah, there are deacons also.


----------

